# Can goats eat carrots?



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

Husband work just called they have a damaged shipment for us of carrots!!! I will be shredding some for the chickens and hubby wondered if the goats could have some? There are cases worth that are good but I don't even think I could can all these for our use and the chicken shredded. I am assuming that they would need to be shredded?

Kasi


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Shredded or chopped small probably. Just don't give them too much too fast. You could dehydrate them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, they can eat carrots, give in small amounts because any sudden change of diet can upset their rumens.. carrots store well in a cool dark place..


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Ours love carrots. We just give them to the goats one at a time (and only one). They run around like they have cigars in their mouths. I had to tell my Dad not to give them so many; carrots like beets and spinach, they are high in iron which is a copper blocker.
Tam


----------

